# Ruud Heat Pump



## gene2 (Jun 5, 2009)

I recently went to service a Ruud Heat Pump & encountered a problem that I haven't seen in 30 years in the trade. Cooling cycle is spot on, in Heating cycle the pressures are at first low, the low side @ 10-15 PSI & highside hovering @ 250 PSI. After awhile, the high side will climb to 450+ & trip the pressure switch. The unit has an ouside TXV & a Charge Compensator. Any other brand I would replace the TXV.

I've never heard of a Charge Compensator in all of my training. Never been to Rheem/Ruud school but have worked on many without encountering a Charge Compensator.

Locally, Ruud is out of the market & have no one readily available to advise or refer to a factory tech. The Rheem distibutor won't even discuss Ruud.

What is a Charge Compensator & how does it work?


----------



## nevin (Mar 10, 2012)

i suggest replacing the reversing valve...


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The reversing valve won't cause the problem he had. Nor will the charge compensator. As he found out back in NOV 2010.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

gene2 said:


> . Any other brand I would replace the TXV.


And why would Ruud be different than any other brand?:thumbsup:


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

gene2 said:


> What is a Charge Compensator & how does it work?


It compensates for the excess refrigerant in the system when in the heating cycle.


----------



## Saturatedpsi (Dec 1, 2011)

beenthere said:


> The reversing valve won't cause the problem he had. Nor will the charge compensator. As he found out back in NOV 2010.


:laughing: It's amazing how the old news gets resurrected at times.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe I have given you a few ideas of things to check out? I must also admit that I'm puzzled why a 3 ton unit was spec'ed for a 1400 sf home. That seems unusually large to me. Maybe your house has a lot of solar gain from big windows and skylights or lacks insulation?..


----------



## jpplumbing (Jul 11, 2011)

are you talking about the flowcheck dist. part number 61-26113-02 (or 04 depending how many cap tubes) that part has been in stock since 2010


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

JimJ said:


> It compensates for the excess refrigerant in the system when in the heating cycle.


 In the old days, we called them accumulaters. Forty years ago, Rheem had that problem in their HP's. We would add freon in the spring and take it out in the fall. They performed great, though. We installed an accumulater and the problem was solved.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

linebacker said:


> In the old days, we called them accumulaters. Forty years ago, Rheem had that problem in their HP's. We would add freon in the spring and take it out in the fall. They performed great, though. We installed an accumulater and the problem was solved.


That was on their little air handlers. It needed a static regain collar.


----------

